# Communication Python Flash sous Mac



## Okydor (12 Juillet 2006)

Bonjour, 


Voilà mon problème, j'ai une appli flash qui marche très bien, toute jolie etc, et je voudrais me servir de python pour pouvoir sauvegarder/charger des fichiers dont je me servirai dans mon appli flash, et à terme faire d'autres traitements que flash tout seul n'est pas capable de faire ...

Ainsi mon programme python lance l'appli flash, et est sensé à chaque commande que flash fait qui correspond a une commande que python traite renvoyer les infos a python ...

Ca marche sous Windows ! ... (pas taper !!)

Le problème, c'est que j'utilise ActiveX pour cela ...

"        ActiveXWrapper = MakeActiveXClass(flashControl.ShockwaveFlash)
        self.Flash = ActiveXWrapper( self, -1)"

par exemple, avec au debut 

"if wxPlatform == '__WXMSW__':
    from wxPython.lib.activexwrapper import MakeActiveXClass
    import win32com.client.gencache
    import win32com.client
"

Donc sous windows ca marche, connaitriez vous un moyen que ca marche sans faire appel a activeX pour mac ?

Merci d'avance !!


----------



## tatouille (13 Juillet 2006)

Okydor a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> 
> Voilà mon problème, j'ai une appli flash qui marche très bien, toute jolie etc, et je voudrais me servir de python pour pouvoir sauvegarder/charger des fichiers dont je me servirai dans mon appli flash, et à terme faire d'autres traitements que flash tout seul n'est pas capable de faire ...
> ...



activeX est une techno  $

http://www.5etdemi.com/blog/archives/2006/05/python-wxpython-and-flash-cross-platform-projectors/

pose ta question sur la liste wxpython


----------



## Okydor (13 Juillet 2006)

Merci, j'y vais de ce pas


----------

